# What's so weird about this drawing?...



## Schizo (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm working on a drawing of Sergeant Major Avery Johnson, but his eyes look horribly misaligned for some reason. I can't figure out why, so I figured I'd ask around on a forum to see if someone else can.

I don't normally draw people--That's way out of my comfort zone. I usually just stick to animals, since I find fur easier to draw than skin because I have very unsteady hands. This is actually only my second time _seriously_ trying to draw a person, the first time being Aayla Secura, which I failed at miserably. If you have any constructive criticism aside from the eye issue, I'd appreciate it.

I'm still working on the stubble, and obviously shading the rest of the picture, but I don't want to continue if it isn't easily fixable. Any ideas for improvement?

On a side note, I do know that I need more contrast, the darks are too light at the moment, even the lights are too light, actually, but keep in mind that the only pencils I have left are an F and a 4B, so I can't really get very dark, and as for erasers, I only have a tiny, heavily-used pink eraser.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I see your trouble with the eyes. The irises are not quite the right size and you are missing the shading. The white of his eyes isn't that white. You have done a great job with your line work.


----------



## Schizo (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I'm actually not happy with the entire drawing, really, now that I look at it. I restarted a few minutes ago, actually, and the shape of his face is much better this time around, and I found 2 more items that I direly needed--A darker pencil (6B, not quite what I want, but I'll make it work), and a blending stump. Furthermore, I actually went into GIMP to make it black and white, so I'll get a better representation of what shades of black I'll need, and I went ahead and increased the contrast a bit, so the shines and shadows are more noticeable. I'm hoping that that will make it seem less flat.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

A heads up, drawing ears is more realistic if it is done by highlights and shadows without lines.


----------



## Schizo (Sep 18, 2016)

That's probably another reason I like drawing animals--lines are more acceptable :/


----------



## 0rbt0 (Oct 5, 2016)

I think you are closer than you think. *Just* is right about the eyes. Though the location of the glare highlight on the right eye is giving the illusion that the eyes are looking in two different directions. Overall the drawing is solid.


----------

